# So. Cal Boarding



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm going to be going to the OC thanksgiving week and wanted to know what resorts are out that way that will be open. I was checking out Bear Mtn. but they don't have an open date listed. Any others that you some of you So. Cal people can recomend that will be open (or scheduled to be open) around Nov 17-24


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mammoth is probably going to be your best bet that direction. About a 5 hour drive from the OC give or take.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah they are slated to open pretty early, but if it's 5hrs I'll just wait til I get back to the bay and head to Tahoe.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jalil said:


> yeah they are slated to open pretty early, but if it's 5hrs I'll just wait til I get back to the bay and head to Tahoe.


I would say that is the better plan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Bear opens tommorrow and Mountain High is undetermined but most likely this weekend.


----------

